# Driving Tracks



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

As above,what's your favourite? Mine is.......
Ghostface Killer-Daytona 500


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Aggressive music makes you a bad driver. 

I'm going to add you to the bad drivers list.:lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Aggressive music makes you a bad driver.
> 
> I'm going to add you to the bad drivers list.:lol:


Not bad meaning bad,but bad meaning good ? Lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

Green Days old album is a awesome driving album


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

aaronfife said:


> Green Days old album is a awesome driving album


Agreed aaron mate,i used to listen to that driving up the M1 quality production :car:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Not bad meaning bad,but bad meaning good


What a lyric and what a classic !!

ATM I'm enjoying some Gary Moore in the car


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

R7KY D said:


> What a lyric and what a classic !!
> 
> ATM I'm enjoying some Gary Moore in the car


Haha,i knew youd clock that one rick mate,yeah i don't mind a bit of Gary moore geez


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Kraftwerk-Autobahn


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

2 albums have been earning there place recently for me- most wont of heard of them but hey ho.

1 Brad Paisley - This is country music

2 Stevie Ray Vaughan - The best of


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Rammstein - Moskow
Richie Sambora - River of Love
Fleetwood Mac - The Chain
ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man
Def Leppard - Armageddon It
GnR - Welcome To The Jungle

Sooooo many good songs that help you pound out the motorway miles!


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

Led Zep - Rock and Roll.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

nick.s said:


> Rammstein - Moskow
> Richie Sambora - River of Love
> Fleetwood Mac - The Chain
> ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man
> ...


Love anything ZZ Top tbh,proper cool cats


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

La Grange.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Love anything ZZ Top tbh,proper cool cats


The breakdown just after 2 mins of Gimmie All Your Lovin demands a soft top, long straight road and a heavy right foot as you wind up a dirty V8:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

MUSE All day:thumb:


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Stereophonics always great when driving - particulary Dakota


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Happy Hardcore........................:spam:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Love anything ZZ Top tbh,proper cool cats


Saw them at mk bowl in 1990,one of the best shows I've been to:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

dcj said:


> Saw them at mk bowl in 1990,one of the best shows I've been to:thumb:


I bet it was quality.i'm gonna have to burn some discs now lol
:car:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Happy Hardcore........................:spam:


Lol. I don't mind a bit of 91 hardcore


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

REO Speedwagon - Back on the road again


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

happy hardcore, 1990s to bout 2009


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

jonezy said:


> happy hardcore, 1990s to bout 2009


Yeah.Specially the early stuff dj vibes slammin vinyl etc:wave:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

nick.s said:


> REO Speedwagon - Back on the road again


My uncle's favourite that mate:wave:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

when I'm motorway driving this gets my brain into the right gear the whole albums great


----------

